# Bow torque



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Proper grip is not something you can learn while shooting different bows.Proper grip has to be learned and ingrained into your shot sequence on a bale.Once this is established subconsciously you will assume the proper grip in your sequence.Any grip can be shot properly although you may prefer some over others.Your raduis bone is a good pressure point to put against the grip.Then put your bow on the thumbside of your lifeline and let your fingers drop down relaxing them.If you have been grabbing the bow the proper grip is gonna feel strange so stay with it and work on it on the bale.Good Luck.


----------

